# Sawing Bones



## pitonboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Is there a particular kind of manual saw or sawblade to use when cutting bones for, say, making bone-in ribeyes or pork chops from whole loins? I think a bandsaw would be overkill and a cleaver not precise enough. Regular hacksaw blades work meh. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2013)

Have you looked at a bonesaw? I used them in a dissection class and they work reasonably well. Had something like this - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DIE0BE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 16, 2013)

Mintcraft Butcher Saw less than $20


----------



## Dusty (Dec 16, 2013)

F. Dick make a good one. I use one every couple of days breaking down Argentines. Replaceable blade lasts a long time.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kanetyo-bone-kitchen-saw/Maksim has one


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 16, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kanetyo-bone-kitchen-saw/Maksim has one



I've been eyeing that since the weekly email...

Bandsaws work great, but the clean up is... Extensive...


----------

